# Radio phone-in with v.helpful info(on-line)



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

You might be interested in a radio phone-in on IBS that I listened to today via internet.I learnt a few new things which were very helpful(and I thought I already knew most things !).It was on the BBC and you can listen to it by going to:www.bbc.co.uk/radio4/progs/listenagain.shtmlweb pageBBC-Radio 4-Programmes-Listen AgainThere you scroll down the list of programmes to the one called *Check Up* and click on the *"listen"* icon.This week,the programme was about IBS and a doctor was in the studio answering questions.There is a different topic every week but this one will be on until Thursday 24.However,after that date you can still listen if you click on the right hand side of the" Check up" page where there is a list of topics previously dealt with.Please message me if you have problems finding it !


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Thanks IBSed.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Eric,Out of curiosity,did my instructions work then?


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Ibsed, I am listening to it right now so yes your instructions worked.


----------



## Codasam (Jul 22, 2001)

They directions worked for me!Pam


----------



## Karl2001 (Jul 17, 2001)

Thanks for the link. Just listened to the whole things. Was interesting. It always makes me feel so much better hear a Doc talk to openly about the issue.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

Worked OK for me too. ThanksThey mentioned probiotics, I am hoping the ones I am now trying help.


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Really good to hear some of you got something out of it too.I was impressed myself that the doc. sounded so human and understanding - and not in the saccharine way so many media docs. do.


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

interesting!


----------



## gibsonshaun61 (Apr 17, 2002)

fantastic !!!!!!!!!thank you, listening right now !!!you are not alone


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

This is just a bump up as the programme is still available and could be helpful to others.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

IBSed, there are some more of these online if your interested that are also good and this one won some awards.This is one you might want to listen to from the UNC if you haven't seen it.Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Transforming Your Life Through IBS Management http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/library.htm


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

There are also the ones in the link section for the bb here, although some are extremely technical. Just FYI.Clinical Epidemiology Diagnosis and Treatment of IBS Presenter: Michael Camilleri, MD - Mayo Clinic (Duration: 54 min.) An Integrated Approach to the Pathophysiology of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Presenter: Douglas Drossman, MD (Duration: 54 min.) (04/00) Neurophysiology of Brain-Gut Interactions During Stress Presenter: Jack Wood, PhD - The Ohio State University College of Medicine (Duration: 54 min.) Patient-Perceived Gaps in the Physicians' Management of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Presenter: Barbara Yawn, MD - Olmsted Medical Center (Duration: 54 min.) Serotonin: The Peristaltic Reflex and IBS Presenter: Michael Gershon, MD - Columbia University College of Physicians And Surgeons (Duration: 54 min.) Inflammation: Role of Sensory Nerves and Mast Cell Mediators Presenter: Nigel Bunnett, PhD - University of California School of Medicine (Duration: 54 min.) The Role of Sleep in the Pathogenesis of Irritable Bowel Syndrome Presenter: William Orr, PhD - Lynn Health Science Institute (Duration: 54 min.) Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Why Women? Presenter: Margaret Heitkemper, RN, PhD, FAAN - University of Washington (Duration: 54 min.) Pain and Irritable Bowel Syndrome: Basic Mechanisms, Clinical Assessments, and Treatment Presenter: William Whitehead, PhD - University of North Carolina at Chapel Hill (Duration: 54 min.) Neuro Pathways in Inflammatory Disease: Brain-immune Connection Presenter: Esther Sternberg, MD - National Institute of Health (Duration: 54 min.) Physiology of Refractory Chronic Constipation Presenter: Howard Mertz, MD - Vanderbilt University (Duration: 54 min.) Psychosocial Moderators of Quality of Life in Irritable Bowel Syndrome Presenter: Bruce Naliboff, PhD - CURE Digestive Diseases Research Center (Duration: 54 min.) The Effect of Mucosal Inflammation on Enteric Neuromotor Function: Implications for the Development of IBS post-infectious gastroenteritis Presenter: Stephen Collins, MBBS, FRCP, FRCPC - McMaster University, Faculty of Health Sciences(Duration: 54 min.) Audio Clip - Dr. Douglas Drossman discussing functional GI disorders (Duration: 9 min.) http://www.ibsgroup.org/main/library.html


----------



## Tracey Heynes (Nov 5, 2001)

Wow,thanks Eric!That's really good of you.Sure others will find them helpful too.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Your welcome IBSed, all the information you can get is a good thing I believe.Yes I hope others find them useful as well. I know some are very technical, I found that the more I read about things and watch videos like these the more I started to understand them somewhat and the more things started to make sense to me on IBS.


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

In case the re-broadcast at the BBC site becomes unavailable, I have copied the radio program to here: http://www.ibsgroup.org/other/BBC_IBS_talkshow.ram


----------

